# Firefox ruckelt, Chrome unscharf



## basic123 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Community, da mein Firefox auf manchen Seiten zum ruckeln tendiert hat, wollte ich ihn gegen Google Chrome austauschen. Nachdem ich den Chrome installiert habe, gab es zwar kein ruckeln mehr aber sämtliche Buchstaben waren unscharf im Vergleich zum Firefox. 

Meine Frage: Kann ich beim Firefox das ruckeln weg bekommen bzw. die Schrift beim Chrome schärfer stellen?


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

ClearType ist noch eingeschaltet? Vielleicht neu konfigurieren. Welches BS nutz du denn?


----------



## basic123 (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, ClearType ist eingeschaltet. Ich habe gerade neu konfiguriert aber es hat nichts gebracht. Firefox ist trotzdem um Welten schärfer als Chrome. Ich benutze Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit.

An sich gefällt mir Chrome besser, weil es schneller ist und nicht ruckelt. Aber bei der Unschärfe ist ein Wechsel unmöglich. Ich habe übrigens noch den Internet Explorer der mit dem Windows dabei war. Dort ist auch alles gestochen scharf.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Wie schauts mit der Zoom Funktion aus? Damit schon gespielt?


----------



## basic123 (24. Mai 2010)

Ich habe jetzt ein wenig rumgespielt und denke es hat mit dem dpi-Wert zu tun den ich bei Windows eingestellt habe. Ich habe 1920x1080 bei 150dpi. Wenn ich diesen auf 100 (standart) setze, ist Chrome auf einmal scharf. Dafür sind die Buchstaben unter Windows elendig klein.


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

Wieder ein Grund, warum ich nicht auf Chrome umsteige. Hiermit endet dann auch mein Wissen. Sorry, das ich nicht wirklich helfen konnte.


----------



## basic123 (24. Mai 2010)

Naja trotzdem danke. Chrome ist an sich ganz ok. Aber unscharfe Schrift ist für mich ein K.O.-Kriterium. 
Ich habe da noch was zu dem Thema auf Englisch gefunden: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=389f306a52817110&hl=en&start=80

Die einzige Lösung zur Zeit ist die DPI unter Windows runter zu drehen und bei surfen ständig strg + zu drücken. Firefox und IE skalieren da viel besser.


----------



## Mancu (8. April 2013)

Zwar schon ein älterer Thread, aber da ich diese Frage häufig lese, 
habe ich hier eine mögliche Lösung parat.

Am besten so vorgehen:
- Rechte Maustaste auf: Desktop -> Anpassen -> Anzeige
- Gewünschten Standardwert (125% / oder 150%) aktivieren und/oder im linken Menü auf "Benutzerdefinierte Textgröße (DPI) festlegen" klicken und dort einen Wert eingeben (z.B. 160%) - noch nicht mit OK bestätigen
- wichtig: in diesem Fenster noch links unten *"DPI-Skalierung im Stil von Windows XP verwenden" aktivieren*
und mit OK sowie Übernehmen bestätigen
(- sollte der Haken nicht zu setzen sein, mit OK und anschl. Übernehmen bestätigen und den PC neu Anmelden. Dann wieder zurück in das Fenster "Benutzerdefinierte Textgröße (DPI) festlegen" und dann den Haken setzen)
- PC abmelden / neu anmelden und fertig

Ich hoffe ich konnte jemanden mit meiner kurzen Beschreibung helfen.

Gruß
mancu


----------

